# Cory Catfish



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a quick question about cory catfish and stocking. I know cory catfish like to be in groups of 5-6 so they feel comfortable. My question is..can I get away with different corys in that school? So like two Albino cories, two Emerald Green cories and two Peppered cories. Thanks!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

should be able to. That is how I have my rasboras set up (4 black, 4 normal).


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have read that cories may not necessacarly school with different types of cories. I do not have first hand experieance though. I'm sure someone with more knowledge on the subject will chime in soon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will shoal together if they are the same species.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Different species will stick together. I have several Greens, an Albino, and a Peppered. The Albino hangs with the Greens because they are the same size. My mother's tank has 3 Peppered and a Panda. The Panda mixes freely with the Peppered, and hangs out with one of them especially. Size may be a factor in whether they stick together.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I guess I'll try it, see who schools together and go from there.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Albino Corys are usually the Albino form of the Green Cory and would school fine. The Peppered Cory doesn't school very well with others, they like to swim with their own kind. The Peppered Cory also like to do a lot of tree climbing (going up plants) that the Green and other large Corys don't. My Skunk Corys also school very tightly and don't mix with my Greens.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pandas will usually swim with any of them. They will spawn faster when other cories are in the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are 2 different species of albinos one being Paleatus, which is the same as the peppered cory, and the other Aeneus, which is the same as the bronze/green cory.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Regular and black rasboras are the same species - black ones are mutant forms set by line breeding.
Corys are generally different species, although the albinos and long fins are out there for some. Some mix schools, some don't, as has been said above. You're best to see what's available and see eventual size. That increases your chances. 
Peppered corys (C paleatus) dislike warm tanks, by the way.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I have all three available to me so that's why I was wondering if I could mix them in my 110gal.

Navigator...what do you mean the peppered ones dislike warm tanks? What range are we talking about because I've seen tons of people keep them in their tropical tanks?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are a southern cory (southern Brazil and Uruguay), far enough south that it starts to get cooler. They first caught on as a cory for unheated tanks, back in the day (first collected by Charles Darwin). They love a tank around 20c, with no heater. They can live in warmer water, but they like to be under 25. A lot of the more northern corys from closer to the equator like warm water. 
Theywere first tank bred in the 1870s, so they have had a lot of time to adapt though. I think the wilds are more sensitive to overly warm tanks than the longtime captive strains.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have 2 peppered 2 skunks and 1 albino and they all stick together and seem very happy in my 90 gallon 72degree tank. If i could find pandas in my area I would get some of them as well.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

my cories are very happy in my 79-80 degree 55G along with the loaches and up top an angel, rasboras and tetras. I had it at 80 when I used to have just the bottom dwellers and betta and since he passed I added the angel tetras and rasboras. But kept the temp the same. In my 20 Long - see my sig and they all seem to do well with 78 or so degrees.


----------

